# Canada in WW1 the homefront



## lwhitehead (May 6, 2015)

Hi I want to write a Sword and Planet novel series featuring a hero who wears glasses he lives in Vancouver during 1914 and was turned away from the armed forces due to his eyes, Now I need to know how would he be treated by his family and friends.


Since the Barsoon series was first printed in 1917, that the yard stick I'm using.




LW


----------



## Guy Faukes (May 6, 2015)

In 1914, probably rumored he was a coward but nothing too bad, depending on how well he could show his eyesight was bad and how nasty people around him were.  I think it was later in the war that Canadians began to intensely shame and ridicule men who weren't fighting the Germans overseas, especially if they didn't have apparent physical conditions.


----------



## lwhitehead (May 6, 2015)

Well He has the same type of eye problem that I have words faraway are fuzzy and unreadable, he is upset that he was turned down by the army he is a master swordsman given the fact he is lower middle class. He spend most of his life improving himself through self education.

This was the war that ushered in the modern age in so many ways, all I know is that those turned down by the Canadian Armed forces got a card stating so it was suggested on a official web page that this was a god send later in the war.


LW


----------



## Blade (May 7, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> In 1914, probably rumored he was a coward but nothing too bad, depending on how well he could show his eyesight was bad and how nasty people around him were.  I think it was later in the war that Canadians began to intensely shame and ridicule men who weren't fighting the Germans overseas, especially if they didn't have apparent physical conditions.



I think this would be accurate. Also Vancouver, at that time, was rather remote from the action and many people likely thought the conflict would blow over and not that it would become the disaster it eventually did.

I would think that if he were 'certified' disabled he certainly shouldn't take the blame for being rejected.


----------



## lwhitehead (May 7, 2015)

Well I didn't know that Vancouver was consider far from the action of the War, I chose it because I live in Victoria and Vancouver is much bigger city. 


LW


----------

